# Sicher ist sicher ist sicher...



## X-CosmicBlue (27. April 2008)

...und wie wir alle wissen, sind unsere PCs von Natur aus nicht sicher.
Wenn man sich soch die Berichte der letzen Wochen ansieht:
Windows gehackt, Mac OS gehackt, Sicherheitslücke hier, Sicherheitslücke da,
x-tausende Viren, Würmer und Trojaner im Umlauf, genausoviel Spy- und Malware, Keylogger, gehackte Webseiten, die dem Browser Schadmaterial unterjubeln wollen, von Spam mit mehr als zweifelhaften Anhängen ganz zu schweigen.

Wie kann man sich als Otto-Normal-Verbraucher dagegen wehren?
Wie kann man noch guten Gewissens ins Internet gehen und surfen und e-mailen?
Reichen Antivirenprogramm und Firewall wirklich?
Was kann man noch machen?
Was sollte man beachten?

Ich möchte sowohl wissen, was Ihr so zum Schutz Eures PCs tut wie auch Hinweise, Anregungen und Tipps geben, was machen manchen kann und sollte.

Fangen wir also beim Status Quo an.
Das Ihr das hier lesen könnt, heißt, das Ihr einen internetfähigen PC nutzt, die meisten wahrscheinlich mit Windows als Betriebssystem.
Um es kurz zu machen, wer nicht Windows nutzt, dem kann ich hier kaum was neues beibringen, ich selbst haben (leider) nur Erfahrung mit Windows.
Daher ein großes "Sorry" an alle Linux und MacOS-User, vielleicht schreibt ja jemand anderes mal einen Beitrag für Euch.

Also, internetfähiger Windows-PC, wahrscheinlich auch mit Virenschutz und Firewall. Als Browser dürfte wohl Firefox installiert sein.
Soweit so gut.

Habt ihr kaum oder nur wenig mehr an die Sicherheit gedacht, dürft Ihr Euren Rechner jetzt als tendentiellen Virenbrutherd betrachten.
Nein, ganz so schlimm ist es nicht.
Aber unabhängig von diesen ersten Sicherheitsmaßnahmen, neigt Windows dazu sich zu zu müllen.
Und irgendwann müssen wir Windows neu installieren.

Also verknüpfen wir das unangenehme mit dem nützlichen, ziehen uns die neusten Treiber für unsere Hardware, hauptsächlich für das Motherboard/Chipsatz, die Netzwerk- und die Grafikkarte, außerdem unsere bevorzugten Antiviren-, Firewall und Antispywareprogramme, eventuell Windows-Patches wie das SP2 für XP, und zusätzlich noch den neusten bevorzugten Browser sowie Programme für eine Sandbox und/oder virtuelle PCs (ich bin ein Freund von kostenloser Software, sprich Freeware und nutze daher die Personaledition von AntiVir, SpybotSD und ZoneAlarm, sowie Firefox und Sandboxie und Microsoft VirtualPC) und bannen diese zusammen mit Backups unserer Dokumente, Bilder usw auf CD/DVD.

Und dann kann es auch schon losgehen:
Da ich leicht paranoid bin, zieh ich auch den Stecker aus der Netzwerkkarte, WLAN hab ich nicht. Es folgt Tabula Rasa durch Format C:
Nachdem wir so reinen Tisch gemacht haben, installieren wir wieder das Windows unserer Wahl.
In meinem Fall XP32bit. Die 64bit-Version unterstützt nicht meine TV-Karte bzw war der Hersteller bis jetzt nicht bereit, einen entsprechenden Treiber zu programmieren.
Für Vista 64bit gilt das gleiche. Vista generell bietet mir keine Vorteile außer DX10 und verbesserte Systemsicherheit. Letztere stell ich gerade selbst her, sogar über das hinaus, was Vista auf diesem Gebiet leisten kann. Abgesehen davon würde ich auch bei Vista einige der folgenden Schritte unternehmen, um die Systemsicherheit zu verbessern. Und DX10...naja, da ich außer Hellgate: London noch keinen DX-Titel besitze und HG:L auf DX10 nicht viel besser aussieht oder schneller läuft, kann ich darauf verzichten.
Aber ich komme vom Thema ab.

Nach der Windows-Installation kommt das SP2, dann die Treiber für meine Hardware. Anschließend AntiVir, ZoneAlarm und Spybot Search & Destroy sowie Microsoft VirtualPC und Sandboxie.

Wir sind fast fertig.
Bis hierhin mußten wir als Administrator arbeiten. Da aber auch Schadprogramme die Rechte besitzen, die auch der Nutzer hat, unter dem sie laufen, dürfen Viren, Trojaner etc quasi alles. Das gilt es zu verhindern, indem wir zukünftig als "Eingeschränkter Nutzer" arbeiten. Das mindert zwar den Komfort, aber nur geringfügig.
Wichtig ist, das das Erstellen und Nutzen eines Benutzerkontos mit eingeschränkten Rechten allein nicht reicht. Denn wie erwähnt, leidet der Komfort nur geringfügig und sollte ein Programm mal Admin-Rechte verlangen, so können wir es ihm mit einem Rechtsklick darauf und "Ausführen als..." gewähren.
Und was wir können, können und dürfen wie gesagt auch sämtliche Schadprogramme, die somit kein Problem haben, sich selbst mit Administratorrechten auszuführen. Also schützen wir das Konto des Administrators noch mit einem Passwort. Da kaum eine Schadsoftware auch einen Passwortknacker an Bord haben, sollte ein einfaches vierstelliges für den privaten PC zu hause, an dem nur wir, vielleicht nocht unsere Freundin/Freund oder Familie sitzen reichen. Nutzt nur Ihr den PC, könnte Eure Geburtsjahr reichen, müßt Ihr den PC mit anderen teilen, sollte es aber schon komplexer sein. Von Firmen-PC ganz zu schweigen.

Nun installieren wir noch den Browser in der Sandbox und dann sind wir eigentlich fertig für die ersten Ausflüge ins Netz, wo wir uns nun weitere Programme oder Treiber, die wir vergessen haben sollten nachträglich herunterladen können.

Wichtig ist, das wir sämtliche Porgramme, die wir nun herunterladen oder von CD installieren, in einer Sandbox installieren.
Unsere Hostsystem ist fertig und wird nicht mehr angetastet.
Office kommt in eine Sandbox.
Thunderbird landet in der Sandbox.
WinAmp. Sandbox.
Steam. Hellgate: London. World of Warcraft. Landet alles in der Sandbox.
Alle Programme, die wir tagtäglich nutzen landen in einer Sandbox.
Ebenso alle Spiele, die wir im Multiplayermodus oder übers Internet spielen.

Und wozu dann VirtualPC?
Ich habe mit diesem Programm sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, wenn es im Singleplayer-Spiele oder um ältere Spiele geht.
Man hat schnell ein virtuelles Win95 oder 98 samt Sound installiert.
Hat man dieses erst einmal und möchte nun ein Singleplayerspiel installieren, macht man vom virtuellen PC eine Kopie und instaliert hierauf das Spiel. So spar ich mir, für jedes Spiel erneut ein virtuelles Windows installieren zu müssen. Außerdem kann ich den Zustand eines Virtuellen PCs beim Beenden speichern, was mit zwar tendenziell Speicherstände spart, die aber selbstredend trotzdem mache, aber ich bin schnell wieder im Spiel, an genau der Stelle, an der ich den das Spiel samt virtuellen PC beendet habe. Das kann gerade bei Spielen, die sonst eine recht lange Ladezeit haben, eben jene beschleunigen.
So findet man hier Homeworld, Command & Conquer 3 Kanes Rache (mich interessiert die Story, als nur der Einzelspielermodus), Freespace2 und Babylon5: I found her.

Aber auch bei der Sandbox kann man einige beachten.
Zum Beispiel beim Browser.
Ich nutze excessive das Tabbrowsing. Mit allen drum und dran wie Foren, Gildenseiten etc kommen bei mir schnell mal 100 Tabs zusammen. Und dann verbraucht Firefox doch schon mal ein paar hundert MiByte an Arbeitspeicher. Also wird Firefox beendet, wenn ich was spielen will.
Will ich dann aber schnell was nachgucken auf zum Beispiel buffed.de, dann dauert es Minuten, bis der Sessionmanager alle Tab geladen hat.
Also erstell ich nach der ersten Installation von Firefox in Sandboxie auch hiervon eine Kopie. Die eine bleibt unverändert mit Google als Startseite. Die  andere Kopie bekommt sämtliche Addons spendiert, die das Browsen für mich komfortabel macht und nach und nach füllt sich dann dort die Tableiste.

Bei all der Sicherheit, die ich mir so geschaffen habe, bin ich aber so immer noch nicht 100%ig sicher. Und ich werde und kann es auch nie sein.

Zum einen gibt es immer noch viel zu viele Programme, gerade auch Spiele, die verweigern sich einer Sandbox oder laufen nicht auf einem eingeschränkten Konto.
Außerdem darf ich nach wie vor nicht unbedacht irgendwelche Links anklicken, die mich zu dubiosen Seiten führen können, auch wenn sie von Freunden kommen oder zu kommen scheinen.
Bei E-Mails laß ich mir generell nur den Text anzeigen, HTML-E-Mails oder schlimmeres hat bei mir keine Chance, bzw sieht dann halt häßlich aus, aber damit kann ich leben.

Und Finger weg von illegalen Downloads. Allzuoft sind Spiele oder Images ebenso wie zip- oder rar- oder andere Archive, die ich über Tauschbörsen von dritten beziehe verseucht.

Die meiste Sicherheit bringt immer noch das Nach- und Mitdenken beim Gebrauch des PC, jedes mal auf's Neue, wenn man davor sitzt.

Ich hoffe, der Beitrag war halbwegs interessant und informativ und vielleicht sogar etwas hilfreich.
Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind immer gern willkommen.
Was macht Ihr für die Sicherheit Eures PCs?
Was würdet Ihr anders/besser machen?

Grüße vom sonnigen Elbufer
Christian


----------



## MrMorse (27. April 2008)

...ich habe mal von dem "Zitat"-Button abgelassen 

In allen Ehren, aber:

1. Wie lange hast Du für diesen Text gebraucht?
2. Heutzutage lesen nur die Wenigsten einen Text komplett , der über eine DIN-A4-Seite hinaus geht. Danke für die Mühe, aber...
3. Fachlich: Warum machst Du kein ImageCopy, solange Dein System virenfrei ist? Dann entfällt der HeizeFeiz mit dem 'Komplett-Installieren'. Ein Image hast Du in 5 Minuten restored. Dann nur noch die Spiele drauf und fertig.
Die Spielstände kannst Du täglich per Batch sichern, sodass sie immer aktuell sind...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (28. April 2008)

1. Keine Ahnung. Interessiert mich auch nicht. Gibt wichtigeres als Zeit.
2. Ich weiß, das nur die wenigsten Lesen, was über eine Handvoll Zeilen hinausgeht. Deswegen muß ich mich aber nicht kurzfassen, wenn ich was zu sagen habe. Jene, die zu faul sind, mal etwas mehr zu lesen haben Pech gehabt. Lesen >> TV/PC.
3. Gut das Du das Image ansprichst, das hatte ich glatt vergessen. Hab ich früher auch immer gemacht. Hatte nur für dieses Mal keines, da ich die Hardware gewechselt habe. Daher mußte erstmal eine Windows Installation ran. Aber gut, das Du mich dran erinnerst. Werde mir dann die Tage ein Image erstellen.

Spielstände sicher? Ganz ehrlich: Wie oft hast Du ein Singleplayerspiel nach 2 oder 3 Jahren nochmal installiert und dann die Savegames draufgepackt? ich noch nie. Dann spiele ich es entweder erneut von vorne durch oder ich installier es garnicht erst nochmal, weil ich hab's ja durch. Und Spielstände aus Gründen der Datensicherung? Dokumente, Bilder, okay, ja, die werden regelmäßig gebrannt. Aber Spielstände? Wenn der PC dann mal so ungünstigt crashed, das ein Savegame verloren geht, dann muß ich die letzten Spielstunden wohl wiederholen.
Aber generell sollte dieser Artikel auch nicht über Datensicherung und -rettung gehen, sondern über Sicherheit gegenüber Gefahren aus dem Internet. Deswegen spielte das Windows Image und das Sichern von Spielständen für mich beim Schreiben keine Rolle.


----------



## Elkgrin (28. April 2008)

Meine Schutzmaßnahmen sind:

1. Avira Personal
2. Opera

Reicht das?


----------



## d00mfreak (28. April 2008)

An den Threadersteller : Paranoia? 

M.Mn ist das weitaus Wichtigste immer noch, im Netz Misstrauisch zu sein.
Wer auf Banner wie "Active-X-Plugin needed" oder " Your system is infected" klickt...

Was bei mir sonst noch beiträgt: Opera, Avira Antivir 8, Windows/Routerfirewall, UAC.
Anti-Adware-Programme werden nur installiert, wenn ich mir sicher bin, was drauf zu haben, also nie. Sandboxie nutze ich wenn überhaupt, nur zum Programme testen, nicht zum Verbessern der Sicherheit. Dann werden ab und an noch die laufenden Prozesse und Verbindungen ins Netz gecheckt, bei Unbekannten gegoogelt.

Das reicht m.Mn vollkommen aus. Bisher war ich komplett Virenfrei, ausser einmal, da hatte mich W.32.Blaster auf ner LAN-Party drangekriegt.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (28. April 2008)

Na ja. Man kann es auch übertreiben mit der "Sicherheit".
Das passende Wort dazu hat ja schon @d00mfreak genannt -> "Paranoia"

Bei meinem XP habe ich seit Jahren nur ein Antivirenprogramm(Freeware) + die Windows Firewall am laufen.
Und beim Vista auch seit Febr.07 nur dieses Antivirenprogramm + Windows Firewall + Vista Defender + UAC.
Nun muss ich dazu sagen, das ich damit bis jetzt sehr gut bedient war/bin.
Meine beiden Windows-Systeme sind bis jetzt Virenfrei.
Liegt vieleicht auch daran daß ich nicht willkürlich alles mögliche irgendwo downloade, oder jeglichen Mist anklicke was nicht bei 3 auf dem Baum ist.
Und über ein Browser sich Schadprogramme einzuhandeln ist heutzutage sowieso sehr selten geworden. Vorausgesetzt man hält seinen Browser auf dem aktuellen Stand.
Ja, die größte Sicherheitslücke ist der PC Benutzer der sein BS nicht pflegt.


----------



## low- (30. April 2008)

Auf 2 Systemen BitDefender InternetSecurity 2008 und damit bis jetzt auch Virenfrei, obwohl ich allen möglichen Mist downloade und ziemlich viel Mist anklicke


----------



## der_schnitter (2. Mai 2008)

Ich sitze hinter der XP-Firewall,AntiVir und Opera (wie wohl die meisten hier).Hatte noch nie Viren.Ich klicke zwar nicht jeden "Scheiß" an,aber den einen oder anderen download erspare ich mir aber nicht 
Sandbox hatte ich auch mal laufen,aber da ich auch ohne keine Viren krieg hab ichs wieder deinstalliert.
@ X-CosmicBlue,wieso lässtdu deine Spiele auch in einer Sandbox laufen?


----------



## Marbus16 (3. Mai 2008)

- Speedport W701V (Firewall)
- Firefox, stets aktuell
- Avira Antivir Personal 8
- Windows XP x86 Professional, stehts aktuell

Aufm Main werd ich vielleicht mal XP x64 oder 2003 x64 testen, dürft ja weit sicherer sein.


----------



## push@max (3. Mai 2008)

Ich nutze folgendes für meine Sicherheit...
1. AVG Anti-Virus (ca. 3x täglich Virendatenbank-Update automatisch)
2. WebProtect (AVM), Zugriff von Aussen und Innen wird sofort gemeldet
3. Fritzbox-Firewall (7170)
4. aktuellste FireFox Version
5. Updates fürs Betriebssystem (Sicherheitslücken schließen)

Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, wann ich das letzte Mal einen Wurm, oder Trojaner hatte.


----------



## Cola_Colin (4. Mai 2008)

Also was der Threadersteller da so schreibt.... puh.... Hochsicherheitszone Windoof xD

Ich habe nix weiter als Avira Antivir und die Windoof-firewall, fragewürdiger Müll kommt in Sandboxie rein und das wars :p

Hin und wieder dann noch alle möglich Updates, okay...
Ich hatte bisher nur einmal einen Virus und der wurde von Antivir ausgemerzt


----------



## SeoP (7. Mai 2008)

Ich denke der Ersteller hat sich hier mal die Muehe gemacht eine sinnvolle Arbeit gegen Sicherheitsluecken zu erschaffen. 
Tendenziell (oh, schoenes Wort!) stimme ich ihm zu, und denke, dass das was er macht, hoechste Sicherheit fuer sein Betriebssystem ist...

Nur, diese Muehe werde ich mir niemlas machen. 
Wenn der Rechner mal verseucht sein solte, gibts ein Format C: und gut is.
Ich habe keinerlei private Daten auf meinem Internet PC, jegliche Eintraege (Vista/E-mail what ever) sind alle mit fake-namen und fake adressen versehen. alles ist fake ... trotz original Progs x

Respekt fuer den reichhaltigen Fred, aber so ein Sicherheitspaket ist mir einfach zu muessig und in meinen Augen fuer meinen Rechner unnoetig.


----------

